# Aposto explicativo e pronome indefinido no plural.



## Douglas de Macedo

Alguns homens, que gostam de ler, têm bastante conhecimento.

Na frase acima, as vírgulas são opcionais, ou não? Por quê?

Conheço a regra. O homem, que é mortal*…* Minha dúvida é referente ao pronome indefinido no plural.

Grato, caríssimos!


----------



## uchi.m

É opcional. Se o pronome é indefinido continua indefinindo o sujeito mesmo que as vírgulas sejam retiradas e a oração explicativa se transforme em oração restritiva.

Estilisticamente, é até melhor que não tenha vírgulas, eu acho. Fica mais limpo, mais fácil de ler.

Abraços e bem-vindo ao fórum


----------



## diego-rj

Essa coisa de vírgulas e oração explicativa/restritiva é bem legal. Diferenças sutis que passam despercebidas muitas vezes.


----------



## ClayDatsusara

Eu não diria que as vírgulas são opcionais. Claramente separam uma oração da outra. Um aposto é obrigatoriamente separado do resto da frase por vírgulas. Logo não podemos colocar a questão estilística. Para mim é precisamente o contrário em termos de estilo: A beleza está na correção.


----------



## ClayDatsusara

Por exemplo, nesta sua frase, eu colocaria as seguintes vírgulas para definir melhor as orações:



uchi.m said:


> É opcional. Se o pronome é indefinido, continua indefinindo o sujeito, mesmo que as vírgulas sejam retiradas e a oração explicativa se transforme em oração restritiva.


----------



## ClayDatsusara

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Alguns homens, que gostam de ler, têm bastante conhecimento.
> 
> Na frase acima, as vírgulas são opcionais, ou não? Por quê?
> 
> Conheço a regra. O homem, que é mortal*…* Minha dúvida é referente ao pronome indefinido no plural.
> 
> Grato, caríssimos!



A regra é a mesma, tanto no singular como no plural. 

Agora, o uso ou não das vírgulas nestas situações confusas depende da importância do conteúdo da oração subordinada.

Numa subordinação regular, não se usam vírgulas, pois o conteúdo da oração subordinada é essencial para a percepção da frase e até para a manutenção estrutural da sintaxe.

ex:
O atleta que venceu a corrida ganhou uma medalha.

Na tal oração subordinada explicativa, as vírgulas delimitam um pedaço de informação que poderia ser facilmente ser eliminado, sem que isso alterasse a compreensão da frase.

ex:
O atleta, que é um ídolo na sua terra natal, ganhou uma medalha.

Um bom exercício para verificar o tipo de oração em questão é substituir o pronome, ou mesmo toda a oração, se possível, por um adjectivo.

ex: O atleta vencedor ganhou uma medalha  
ex2: O atleta, idolatrado na sua terra, ganhou uma medalha.

Em termos semânticos, podemos comprovar que o atleta não ganhou uma medalha por ser um ídolo na sua terra - logo essa informação não é pertinente - mas sim por ter vencido a corrida.


----------



## uchi.m

Os exemplos que você deu acima são claramente passíveis de restrição, dada uma cláusula restritiva.

Já agora qual é a diferença entre
1) Alguns homens, que gostam de ler, têm bastante conhecimento.
2) Alguns homens que gostam de ler têm bastante conhecimento.​
O conjunto de homens que fazem o sujeito da oração é arbitrário, qualquer que seja a frase. Não existe uma definição/determinação/restrição do sujeito.



ClayDatsusara said:


> Eu não diria que as vírgulas são opcionais. Claramente separam uma oração da outra. Um aposto é obrigatoriamente separado do resto da frase por vírgulas. Logo não podemos colocar a questão estilística. Para mim é precisamente o contrário em termos de estilo: A beleza está na correção.


Então explique a correção, porque não entendi onde está o erro em retirar as vírgulas na frase do Douglas de Macedo. E, por favor, use o exemplo dado, e não disparates que obviamente convêm à sua explicação.


----------



## ClayDatsusara

O ignificado das duas frases é completamente distinto!

Sendo certo que o sujeito é indefinido, ao usar as vírgulas como no primeiro exemplo, você cria um aposto que vai definir o sujeito, dando-lhe uma característica identificativa!

A segunda frase é um exemplo do que eu referi em cima: a complementaridade semântica das duas orações. A ausência de vírgulas diz-me que eles só têm bastante conhecimento porque gostam de ler.


----------



## ClayDatsusara

uchi.m said:


> Então explique a correção, porque não entendi onde está o erro em retirar as vírgulas na frase do Douglas de Macedo. E, por favor, use o exemplo dado, e não disparates que obviamente convêm à sua explicação.



Eu não corrigi a frase do Douglas nem referi que seria um erro retirar as vírgulas. Só estava a tentar definir a regra e a defender que o uso de vírgulas não pode ser entendido como uma questão estilística.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo com o Uchi:
1) Alguns homens, que gostam de ler, têm bastante conhecimento. Este par de vírgulas parece-me completamente desnecessário chegando mesmo a prejudicar o ritmo da frase.
2) Alguns homens que gostam de ler têm bastante conhecimento.

Em qualquer das duas, o grupo de quem se fala é indefinido e não fica nem mais nem menos delimitado pelo uso das vírgulas; a oração adjetiva tanto pode ser restritiva quanto explicativa sem alterar o sentido final do período.


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

ClayDatsusara said:


> A regra é a mesma, tanto no singular como no plural.
> 
> 
> ex: O atleta vencedor ganhou uma medalha
> ex2: O atleta, idolatrado na sua terra, ganhou uma medalha.
> 
> Em termos semânticos, podemos comprovar que o atleta não ganhou uma medalha por ser um ídolo na sua terra - logo essa informação não é pertinente - mas sim por ter vencido a corrida.




Muito obrigado pela resposta. Mas agora fiquei com outra dúvida.

O atleta, idolatrado na sua terra, ganhou uma medalha.

Quando colocamos as vírgulas não estamos qualificando todos os seres da espécie? Por exemplo, os pássaros, que têm penas, foram criados por Deus. Acho que todos os pássaros têm pena. As aves, que voam, são uma obra de arte. Opa! Todas as aves são uma obra de arte, mas nem todas as aves voam, então será se as vírgulas não estão indevidas? 

O homem, que é mortal, vive como se fosse imortal. Todo homem é mortal, então acho que as vírgulas estão certas.

O atleta, idolatrado na sua terra, ganhou uma medalha. Antes eu não colocaria as vírgulas nessa frase porque acreditava que esta ideia: “nem todos os atletas são idolatrados na terra deles” restringia.

Gilberto Gil, cantor e compositor brasileiro, canta mais ou menos bem. 

O cantor Milton Nascimento canta pra caramba! Se eu tivesse colocado as vírgulas nesse caso, eu acho que teria errado. Existem muitos cantores no Brasil. O cantor, “não é só um”, No caso do atleta também não seria igual? Apesar de que tu poderias me dizer que também existem muitos Gilbertos Gils no mundo. 

Talvez se eu disser. “Tinha vários atletas. Um era mais rápido que o outro”. O atleta, que era mais rápido, ganhou. E nesse caso? Falei antes sobre o sujeito.


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

uchi.m said:


> É opcional. Se o pronome é indefinido continua indefinindo o sujeito mesmo que as vírgulas sejam retiradas e a oração explicativa se transforme em oração restritiva.
> 
> Estilisticamente, é até melhor que não tenha vírgulas, eu acho. Fica mais limpo, mais fácil de ler.
> 
> Abraços e bem-vindo ao fórum



Muito obrigado por ter respondido. Procurei essa questão em algumas gramáticas e sobre ela nada encontrei. 

ClayDatsusara disse isto: “A segunda frase é um exemplo do que eu referi em cima: a complementaridade semântica das duas orações. A ausência de vírgulas diz-me que eles só têm bastante conhecimento porque gostam de ler”. 

Como tu vês isso, amigo?

Deve ter chovido, porque a rua está molhada.
Deve ter chovido (sem a danada da vírgula) porque a rua está molhada. Nesse caso o fato de a rua estar molhada gerou a chuva, um absurdo. 

Tu achas que podes haver alguma semelhança com essa regra do porque causal e explicativo? 

Se existe a necessidade de vírgulas, está difícil compreender o porquê dessa necessidade.


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

Estava conversando com um amigo, então ele disse que talvez fosse melhor escrever a frase de doutra forma, como, por exemplo:

Os homens que gostam de ler têm mais conhecimento. 

Quiçá essa sugestão possa ajudar, mas ainda não sanou minha dúvida.


----------



## uchi.m

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Quiçá essa sugestão possa ajudar, mas ainda não sanou minha dúvida.


E qual é sua dúvida?


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

uchi.m said:


> E qual é sua dúvida?



O ‘mas’ está contrapondo a ideia anterior. Eu disse que o que meu amigo disse não sanou a minha dúvida. O que ele disse não respondeu a pergunta que fiz neste fórum. 
Uma pessoa diz uma coisa; outra, outra, trazendo dessa forma a dúvida de talvez as vírgulas puderem ter uma necessidade em algumas frases.

A senhora caiu na rua. Alguns homens que estavam por perto a ajudaram. Nesse caso eu não poderia construir a frase desta forma: os homens que estavam por perto a ajudaram. Não foram todos os que estavam por perto que a ajudaram, mas apenas alguns. A compreensão da frase seria comprometida. Meu amigo disse que nesse caso ele acredita que as vírgulas não deveriam ser usadas, mas tu talvez tenhas dito que é opcional. Digo talvez porque essa frase é um pouco diferente da outra que perguntei de início. Quando uma pessoa fala uma coisa e outra outra vai gerando em mim um dúvida, sobre esta que me referia.


----------



## uchi.m

Douglas de Macedo said:


> A senhora caiu na rua. Alguns homens que estavam por perto a ajudaram.


Alguns homens que estavam por perto da senhora, que caiu na rua, a ajudaram.


----------



## englishmania

O homem que vi ontem era simpático. > Sem vírgula "O homem que vi ontem" funciona como uma unidade. É _o homem que vi ontem_ e não outro qualquer.
O João, que é amigo da Ana, é simpático > Com vírgula "que é amigo da Ana" é uma informação adicional, logo, pode-se omitir.

Os homens que estavam por perto a ajudaram. Em Pt de Portugal: Os homens que estavam por perto ajudaram-na.
Na minha opinião, as vírgulas colocam-se ou não em função da situação.

Situação 1:
Se me quiser referir àqueles homens, só aos que estavam perto, não coloco vírgulas, pois é uma unidade.
_Os homens que estavam por perto ajudaram-na.  _(=Os homens que estavam longe não a ajudaram)

Situação 2:
Se, no entanto, por exemplo, há uma festa e as mulheres e os homens estão em lugares diferentes. Elas estão longe, os homens estão reunidos e estão perto "dela".
"Ela" caiu, os homens ajudaram-na, porque os homens estavam perto dela.
_Os homens, que estavam perto, ajudaram-na._ (As mulheres, que estavam longe, não)


----------



## uchi.m

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Talvez se eu disser. “Tinha vários atletas. Um era mais rápido que o outro”. O atleta, que era mais rápido, ganhou. E nesse caso?



Retire por um momento a explicação, porque ela é acessória, não essencial: O atleta, que era mais rápido, ganhou.

Se existiam vários atletas, um excerto que diz "_Tinham vários atletas. O atleta ganhou"_ não especifica qual exatamente ganhou. E, sem definir exatamente o atleta, aqui a oração explicativa não é um semantema útil, isto é, ele não agrega significado nenhum ao contexto, ao menos não o significado esperado, que seria o de delimitar o atleta ganhador - ao menos é isso que entendi da sua pergunta.

Retire agora as vírgulas, para obter restrição: O atleta que era mais rápido ganhou.

Nessa nova frase, dentre os vários atletas, fica claro que ganhou aquele que era mais rápido. Nesse caso, a oração restritiva tem significado porque ela define o sujeito, restringe o sujeito dentre vários sujeitos possíveis, no contexto dado, que é o que se queria fazer: "_Tinham vários atletas. O atleta que era mais rápido ganhou_"


----------

